# how do you know when you had a good workout?



## Amazin (May 22, 2014)

Muscle Soreness & Pump: Are They Important To Your Workout?

according to that, soreness doesn't mean anything


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

When I've hit my numbers


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

It's like when you've had a good shiit. You just know.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

True, soreness means nothing. You should know during and after the workout anyways.

Did you beat any your previous numbers?

Was your form good?

Did you "feel" the target muscle(s) working?

What was your stamina like? Did you have to rest longer or shorter than usual?

Just a few questions to ask yourself there and just from those answers you should be able to judge whether or not the workout was good.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Dripping with sweat and feel like I've just had sex with the weights.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

When my shorts are covered in spunk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I leak out my bum


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Always mixing the routine - so If I can't do anymore lifting after 7-8 reps, I am throwing in drop sets, forced negatives, I leave exhausted after an hour and a half max, I ache for days after and of my shirts stay tight or tighter....then I know


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

As far as I can tell this source has no author. No author not legitimacy in my eyes. Could be any old muppet.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

This is the 'muppet' :

I'm Jay, and I'm the writer/creator of AWorkoutRoutine.com.

I am thinking probably notjaycutler!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Snake said:


> When my shorts are covered in spunk.


remind me to stay away from your gym - filthy cVnt


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

When I hit a PR


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

trying to open a door after arm day is a nightmare if its a firedoor type!

but srs, hitting numbers, PBs, theres alot of difrent situations , just because your not sore doesnt mean it wasnt a good workout


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

When you stall or kangaroo the car coming out of the car park because you have no clutch control after a decent legs session.


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

Depends on what kind of workout you're trying to get. If your workout is easier than doing push-ups and pull-ups outside, then you're not working out hard enough.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Amazin said:


> Muscle Soreness & Pump: Are They Important To Your Workout?
> 
> according to that, soreness doesn't mean anything


DOMS doesn't always mean you had a good workout as it can mean you aren't recovering properly/effectively. However, you should know when you have had a good session because you shouldn't really be able to lift anymore! You'll know  Scott


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I record every set on a spreadsheet (laptop is in the gym with me playing music, so I record as I'm training), so the numbers tell me whether I've had a good workout.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When a crowd cheers on your new deadlift 1rm then applauds upon completion


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I get thrown out the gym


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Snake said:


> When my shorts are covered in spunk.


Yuk..


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Snake said:


> When my shorts are covered in spunk.


Whose though ??? that's the question !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Whose though ??? that's the question !


Mine. Lifting gets me hard


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

When I hit a new PR for a set .


----------

